# Raptor's Pre-Season Efforts



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay .... Is it just me or is there a lot less excitement in general around this year's start to training camp and the 15/16 campaign? I don't know why but despite all the buzz and hype I fell like we've all "seen and heard" this stuff so many times before it's hard to get up and applaud the expected chit'chat coming from the players, coaches and media alike. Blah, Blah .. be better, be faster, blah, blah, blah ....

Even Lowry's crazzy summer transformation didn't spark a chord with any of us. Now it is a remarkable achievement to be sure ..... but I think we're all waiting to see just how that translates to on the floor activity and his overall level of play. He might have lost 20lbs or so, but does that make him a better player? Does it give him a mental edge? Who know's right?? And I think that's the general feeling about the whole team and all the additions right now. Yes there's lots to talk about really ... but will any of it amount to better play, a better record, more excitement, a playoff birth?? Who knows .... so to all my forum friends ... let's just wait and see. But in the meantime, YES it's time to start revving the engines and talking about it.

My personal thoughts though and I'll be the first to call it out 
*Flop of the Year:* Bismack Biyombo
*Surprise of the Year:* Cory Joseph, Normal Powell
*Most Notable:* Jonas Valanciunas (Casey finally expected to use him more in Q4)
*Ho'Hum Performers:* Terrence Ross, James Johnson, Patrick Patterson (sad to say I'm just not expecting anything big from any of them)
*D-Leaguers:* I fully expect Caboclo to explode with the extra minutes, coaching and consistent opportunities this year. Next year he'll be a full on addition to our regular rotation. Come to think of it .. Having the 905 team is the biggest thing to happen to us this year already. And if all else fails ... we've already won long term with that alone!! 

First Game goes tomorrow night!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

The only thing that excites me about this team is that we have the Knicks or Den 1st. Both are projected to do very poorly and end up lotto.

Other than that, we are 1st round exit bound again.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Well ... It looks like we had a reasonable outing last night. I won't go into overkill on it but I thought Jack Armstrong did a pretty good "five thoughts" review:

http://i.tsn.ca/story/?id=562407


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good luck to your team this season. I hope to see some more of Bebe


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

All the excitement is with the Blue Jays this year.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Cut everyone except Powell


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

@ozzzymandius 

Thanks for taking care of the thread bro. 

I'm a little hectic with real life right now, but I will make more of an effort to be around. Haven't seen anything Raptors related yet, so I'll skulk off and watch some highlights then come back if I have anything worth saying. 

p.s. I very rarely have anything worth saying


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

It's all good PP  
I didn't see game 2 either .... But looking at the stats it seems Curry totally had his way with us. More points than minutes says something :-/ 

Apparently we're already to trade everyone but Powell .... hahaha!!! Just hang in there @AllRim .... we've got an entire season to decide who to dump ;-)


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya I was just being a Raptors fan. On another thread I read, people were blowing up after 1 preseason win. Then after a preseason loss people were already in panic mode. 

But, that cut everyone except Powell was just a recap of game 2. He was the only one that played well.

I am a little concerned with our back court, in no way should 2Pat being a starter on a team that has any expectations of getting out of the 1st round. I agree he is our best option there, just a little dissapointed that this is the case.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok .. so the outing against the Lakers wasn't too bad .... some good highlights here:

Bennett with a crazy dunk... Jesus if only he can bring that into the regular season with some consistency I'd go nuts! We all would.. but he may just be spending more time in DLeague.. but we'll see. Also noticed they gave him the #15 jersey. Though we don't need to retire the number by any stretch it should be reserved at least for our more prolific players.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

5ive thoughts;

1) Lowry has dropped weight, looks back to his best. Expect big things until Christmas. 
2) DMC is proving his worth in relation to the big contract he signed.
3) Scola still has plenty in the tank, look for him to be our PF saviour. 
4) Bruno has come on leaps and bounds. Defensively he is massively improved, he might actually get minutes in the rotation this year. 
5) DeRozan... wake up man!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Last preseason game tonight vs the Wizards. 

We've seen a consistent effort from the majority of players so far, we really do have a lot of depth these days.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think we're better than last year. Carroll is an upgrade over Ross (a big one) and it could be argued that Scola is an upgrade over Amir, he's a play that produces over and over. 

This team looks steady, it looks like a team that will consistently win. That bodes well for the playoffs.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Joseph is a potential upgrade to Vasquez too. Do we know who is being sent D League, released, etc?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

So far we've apparently released Shannon Scott, Axel Toupane, Michale Kyser and Ronald Roberts... Mind you, I have no idea who those guys are, never saw them play and am clueless on anything more than that in their regards.

But I also think we're a much better team than last year. I really like Scola and how he torched team Canada this summer. And Carroll over Ross I can live with too. I think Ross was lucky last year that we had no one else to start at the 3 because there were times he didn't deserve it.

I'm also hoping I'm dead wrong about Bismack.... early reports are that he's doing very well off the bench and I hope I get embarrassed about my first post on him above. Also hearing and feeling good things about Bennett too!!! I'm guessing with his play so far he'll make the regular rotation and not even see time in the D League! 

First game is on Wednesday ... so we should hear more about the team's makeup by then. Especially now that the bats have gone silent in Toronot :'-(


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> My personal thoughts though and I'll be the first to call it out
> *Flop of the Year:* Bismack Biyombo
> *Surprise of the Year:* Cory Joseph, Normal Powell
> *Most Notable:* Jonas Valanciunas (Casey finally expected to use him more in Q4)
> ...



So after 17 games and a 11-6 start .... it looks like I'm on track with a few predictions.... Ho'Hum Performers (sad to say), Most Notable in JV and Surprise of the Year with Cory Joseph who's even more lights out than I thought he would be ..... BUT I also have to Very Happily call out a super big miss on Bismack Biyombo!!... The big man is certainly no flop and I'm really glad to get it wrong. Guys been stellar in our last three games against the Clippers, Cavs and Wiz. With JV down he's been absolutely solid!! Glad to have him with us...and glad I was WRONG !!


----------

